# Canon ae1 squeek and help!



## Jedibastard (Sep 26, 2015)

Ok. Ive tried searching before i asked this question.  
If i skipped it, please post a link to the thread so i can read it before i ask anymore questions.

So. My ae1 has some gnarly shutter squeek.
Also. Ive put about 10 rolls of film through this thing. And MAYBE about 7 pictures have come out of those 10 rolls. which isnt cool cause i took some rad pictures up in the Sequoias here in california.
)My old lady has the same camera and doesnt have any issues with heres.)

So could my shutter squeek be the cause of no picture development? Because the shutter is...well lack of a better word....sticking? Unlubricated?

I have seen youtube videos on how to stop the shutter squeek (i will not be using wd40)
But alot of those videos arent of an ae1. And the one that is, uses wd40 and basically sprays it into a hole by the lense screw.

Any help? Advice?
I wanna get back to using this camera soon.


----------



## TCampbell (Sep 27, 2015)

I have an AE1 camera with the squeak. I used clock oil (and a clock oiler -- very long needle-like nose which you actually can bend to fit tight spaces.) to lubricate my shoulder. It works great now.


----------



## Jedibastard (Sep 27, 2015)

Ive seen that trick on youtube. Before you oiled it, did it cause your pictures not to develope?


----------



## clel miller (Oct 5, 2015)

IMHO.....shutter squeal is not the only problem you (your camera actually) has. 
I have seen the videos of which you speak, and followed them on an A-1. I was able to get a LONG Oiler Tube to the right spot and stop the squeak, but that was all. What that sound often means is that you have an "old camera" that is in need of service.
It needs to be pulled apart and cleaned, oiled wherever necessary, and Then Have the meter calibrated and the shutter speeds properly timed.
If you are going to keep the camera, it will be well worth 100-150 bux to ship it (you most likely do not live near a tech) to a qualified person. 
You WILL enjoy your camera A Lot more after it functions properly.
good luck


----------

